# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2013)



## Rog (28 Mai 2013 às 08:35)

*Época 2013*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro.

*Nomes*
Andrea
Barry
Chantal
Dorian
Erin
Fernand
Gabrielle
Humberto
Ingrid
Jerry
Karen
Lorenzo
Melissa
Nestor
Olga
Pablo
Rebekah
Sebastien
Tanya
Van
Wendy


*Links úteis*

*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS RealTime
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
NOAA ESRL Tropical Cyclone Tracks from Ensemble Models
ECMWF Tropical
ECMWF
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots
FSU Phase Diagrams
PSU E-Wall Tropical
SFWMD Model Plots




*Outros Dados*
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water - North Atlantic
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
Surface Wind Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
QuikSCAT Storm Page
ASCAT Storm Page
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares*
Aruba
Bahamas
Belize
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico
Republica Dominicana


*Serviços nacionais ou regionais de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Cabo Verde
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder
Layer Google Earth Reconnaissance




*Climatologia*


*Época*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Isto são datas oficiais, por vezes há anos com uma ou outra excepção.

*Origem e trajectos*








*Pico*

O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses *












*Origem e trajectos por meses*
Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está activo da mesma forma.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2013 às 08:43)

Previsão NOAA:



> *NOAA predicts active 2013 Atlantic hurricane season*
> _Era of high activity for Atlantic hurricanes continues_
> 
> In its 2013 Atlantic hurricane season outlook issued today (May 23, 2013), NOAA’s Climate Prediction Center is forecasting an active or extremely active season this year.
> ...



http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2013/20130523_hurricaneoutlook_atlantic.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 06:27)

Começou oficialmente hoje a temporada de furacões no Atlântico.
GFS indica uma Depressão tropical se formando daqui a 72h e podendo fazer landfall na Flórida como Tempestade Tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2013 às 20:22)

NHC dá a possibilidade de 60% de um ciclone tropical se formar nas próximas 48 horas. 
Um voo de reconhecimento deve ocorrer hoje.
Mesmo que a tormenta não se forme, são esperados acumulados de chuva significativos para a Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2013 às 20:47)

INVEST 92L

Atualmente o NHC não dá nenhuma possibilidade deste Invest se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2013 às 19:33)

Invest 92L

O invest 92L se enfraqueceu pois está em uma área com fortes ventos de cisalhamento. O NHC não dá nenhuma possibilidade deste Invest se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas. Pode ser que nas análises pós-temporada o NHC venha a atualizar essa onda tropical em tempestade tropical, já que uma bóia meteorológica próxima a essa onda tropical registrou ventos com força de tempestade tropical.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jun 2013 às 16:57)

Já se formou a segunda depressão tropical (Tropical Depression Two) que deverá evoluir para Tempestade Tropical nas próximas horas (quinta-feira) e denominar-se Tempestade Tropical Barry.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Jun 2013 às 18:30)

Segundo as atualizações do NHC, a Depressão Tropical II (Tropical Depression Two) não deverá tornar-se Tempestade Tropical nas próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2013 às 11:38)

parece que afinal vai se tornar tempestade tropical e deverá atingir o México como tempestade tropical


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2013 às 22:43)

O nosso colega David6 tinha razão, formou-se mesmo no segundo sistema nomeado da temporada de furacões do Atlântico, trata-se do BARRY. 

O BARRY deverá ter uma vida muito curta já que se prevê que faça _landfall_ no México. 






Para mais informações sobre este sistema: NHC


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jul 2013 às 01:14)

Está a ser vigiado um novo sistema, o *Invest 94L*.







> 1. THE INTERACTION BETWEEN A BROAD SURFACE LOW AND AN UPPER-LEVEL
> TROUGH IS PRODUCING SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS OVER MUCH OF THE
> WESTERN GULF OF MEXICO. THE LOW IS EXPECTED TO MOVE NORTHWARD OR
> NORTH-NORTHWESTWARD AT 5 TO 10 MPH OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS
> ...






Também está a ser vigiado um segundo sistema - *Invest 95L*.







> 2. CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE IN THE
> FAR EASTERN ATLANTIC ABOUT 550 MILES SOUTH-WEST OF THE CAPE VERDE
> ISLANDS IS SHOWING SOME SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION. HOWEVER...ADDITIONAL
> DEVELOPMENT IS NOT ANTICIPATED AS THE WAVE MOVES WESTWARD AT 15 TO
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2013 às 16:42)

*Invest 95L*

Uma onda tropical localizada a leste das Ilhas de Barlavento, tem atualmente 40% de chance de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas. 

*DATE/TIME LAT LON CLASSIFICATION STORM
07/1145 UTC 9.1N 41.1W T2.0/2.0 95L -- Atlantic*






A onda tropical deve se enfraquecer devido ao forte vento de cisalhamento e ao ar seco que irá encontrar.

Os modelos estão mostrando o Invest adentrando a região do Caribe e se tornado uma tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2013 às 18:41)

Trópicos: INVEST 95L - O NHC aumentou para 60% a possibilidade de formação de um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas. Caso 95L se torne tempestade tropical receberá o nome de Chantal.








> 1. A STRONG TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED ABOUT 1150 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF
> THE WINDWARD ISLANDS IS MOVING WESTWARD AT 25 MPH. SHOWER AND
> THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY CONTINUES TO SHOW SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION...
> AND RECENT SATELLITE WIND DATA INDICATE THAT A CLOSED SURFACE
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jul 2013 às 13:38)

Formou-se a 3ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Atlântico. A Tempestade Tropical Chantal não deverá tornar-se furacão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jul 2013 às 22:35)

Modelos estão mostrando que os restos de Chantal podem se tornar um ciclone tropical nos próximos dias. 
O modelo CMC, mostra os restos de Chantal se tornado DOIS ciclones, um indo em direção a Carolina do Norte e o outro para o Texas. 






1. A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH THE REMNANTS OF CHANTAL
EXTENDS NORTHEASTWARD FROM THE WESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA ACROSS CENTRAL
CUBA AND INTO THE BAHAMAS. THIS SYSTEM IS ACCOMPANIED BY A LARGE
BUT DISORGANIZED AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS.  UPPER-LEVEL
WINDS ARE FORECAST TO BECOME A LITTLE MORE FAVORABLE FOR
DEVELOPMENT DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO...WHEN THE DISTURBANCE MOVES
NORTHWARD ACROSS THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS AND THE ADJACENT
ATLANTIC.  THIS SYSTEM HAS A MEDIUM CHANCE...30 PERCENT...OF
BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.  AN AIR FORCE
RECONNAISSANCE MISSION IS SCHEDULED TO INVESTIGATE THE DISTURBANCE
ON FRIDAY...IF NECESSARY.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jul 2013 às 16:22)

Boas,

Sei que ainda não atingimos o pico maximo para este tipo de tempestades, mas noto surpreendentemente, que o Atlantico este ano está muito calmo... segundo as vossas opiniões ao que se deve traduzir esta calmaria aparente?! Ao que parece tudo indica que a época está atrasada e que quanto mais para a frente pior é, ou seja agora deveria o 'motor' de formação, estar ligado nas Ilhas de Cabo Verde e não está! Quanto mais para frente a localização de formação destas tempestades vão-se alterando cada vez mais para norte... Qual a vossa opinião?


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2013 às 19:30)

]ToRnAdO[;384466 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Sei que ainda não atingimos o pico maximo para este tipo de tempestades, mas noto surpreendentemente, que o Atlantico este ano está muito calmo... segundo as vossas opiniões ao que se deve traduzir esta calmaria aparente?! Ao que parece tudo indica que a época está atrasada e que quanto mais para a frente pior é, ou seja agora deveria o 'motor' de formação, estar ligado nas Ilhas de Cabo Verde e não está! Quanto mais para frente a localização de formação destas tempestades vão-se alterando cada vez mais para norte... Qual a vossa opinião?



Eu só acompanho o tempo tropical há alguns anos, e não sou grande expert, mas diria que ainda é cedo, ainda estamos a meio de Julho, só lá mais para meio de Agosto entramos num período em que normalmente ocorre mais actividade tropical no Atlântico.

Da curta experiência que tenho fico com a ideia que os furacões de Cabo Verde só costumam surgir em  para Agosto/Setembro.

 Ainda vão correr muitos posts neste tópico até ao fim da temporada.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Jul 2013 às 01:27)

​



Está a ser vigiado um novo sistema, o *Invest 98L*.









> 1. A TROPICAL WAVE ACCOMPANIED BY A SURFACE LOW CONTINUES TO PRODUCE
> SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES SOUTHEAST OF
> THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS APPEAR CONDUCIVE
> FOR SOME DEVELOPMENT OVER THE NEXT DAY OR SO BEFORE THE WAVE MOVES
> ...


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2013 às 09:30)

Alguns modelos do 98L


Trajectos






Intensidade


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2013 às 09:48)

Já é depressão tropical, está previsto tornar-se a Tempestade Tropical Dorian ainda hoje.













> TROPICAL DEPRESSION FOUR DISCUSSION NUMBER   1
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL042013
> 500 AM EDT WED JUL 24 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (25 Jul 2013 às 01:45)

Está a ser vigiado um novo sistema, o *Invest 99L*.









> 1. A WEAK SURFACE LOW LOCATED ABOUT 400 MILES EAST OF BERMUDA IS
> ASSOCIATED WITH A COMPLEX UPPER-LEVEL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM.
> UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO BECOME A LITTLE MORE FAVORABLE...
> AND SOME DEVELOPMENT OF THE LOW IS POSSIBLE BEFORE IT REACHES COLD
> ...


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2013 às 12:48)

A depressão tropical fortaleceu-se e é agora o 4º sistema nomeado da época, tendo-se tornado na tempestade tropical DORIAN.



> SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...15.6N 34.5W
> ABOUT 700 MI...1125 KM W OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS
> ...



Para já não representa ameaça para as populações mas pode vir a se-lo dentro de alguns dias à medida que se desloca para Oeste:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jul 2013 às 20:43)

*INVEST 90L*

A NON-TROPICAL AREA OF LOW PRESSURE HAS FORMED ABOUT 100 MILES EAST
OF THE NORTH CAROLINA OUTER BANKS. SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
SYSTEM IS UNLIKELY BEFORE IT MOVES OVER COLDER WATERS TOMORROW. 
THIS SYSTEM HAS A LOW CHANCE...20 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL
CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS WHILE IT MOVES GENERALLY TO THE
NORTH-NORTHEAST AT 15 TO 20 MPH.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Jul 2013 às 18:06)

Está a ser vigiado um sistema, o *Invest 91L*.









> 1. A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE...ASSOCIATED WITH THE REMNANTS OF DORIAN...
> IS PRODUCING AN AREA OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS THAT EXTENDS A
> FEW HUNDRED MILES NORTHEAST OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS.  THIS
> ACTIVITY IS FORECAST TO MOVE WESTWARD AT 15 TO 20 MPH DURING THE
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jul 2013 às 19:00)

Invest 91L são os restos de Dorian. 
Caso venha a se tornar tempestade tropical novamente, o nome seguirá o mesmo.

Um voo de reconhecimento está sendo feito neste momento.

Modelo de intensidade e trajeto


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jul 2013 às 20:24)

*Invest 91L ( Dorian)*

 Hurricane Hunters encontrou ventos de 64 km/h, porém não há uma circulação fechada.
O NHC dá 30% de chance de Dorian se regenerar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2013 às 03:43)

*Invest 91L ( Dorian)*

Um novo voo de reconhecimento está previsto para às 22:30 EDT (23:30 no Brasil).
O NHC aumentou para 50% as chances de Dorian se regenerar.

O "X'' marca o local onde 91L está atualmente, como se pode ver na imagem a tempestade irá enfrentar forte cisalhamento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2013 às 17:55)

*Invest 91L ( Dorian)*

Um voo de reconhecimento está sendo feito neste momento.
O NHC diminuiu as chances de Dorian se regenerar para  40%.






Apenas o modelo  HWRF desenvolve Dorian.





Trajeto


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2013 às 19:17)

*Invest 91L ( Dorian)*

Não há uma circulação fechada.
O NHC dá 30% de chance de Dorian se regenerar.






@ericburris


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jul 2013 às 19:25)

O NHC reduziu para 0% as chances de Dorian se regenerar.
Os modelos não mostram nenhum ciclone tropical se formando nesta semana no Atlântico.

SAL (Saharan Air Layer).


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Ago 2013 às 12:04)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> O NHC reduziu para 0% as chances de Dorian se regenerar.
> Os modelos não mostram nenhum ciclone tropical se formando nesta semana no Atlântico.
> 
> SAL (Saharan Air Layer).



Bom dia Caro Colega,

É bem verdade as poeiras do deserto do saara entraram mais uma vez em ação no Atlantico Norte e estão a atuar principalmente nos 4 primeiros Km's da troposfera impedindo o desenvolvimento de sistemas ciclónicos nessa zona!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2013 às 18:38)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bom dia Caro Colega,
> 
> É bem verdade as poeiras do deserto do saara entraram mais uma vez em ação no Atlantico Norte e estão a atuar principalmente nos 4 primeiros Km's da troposfera impedindo o desenvolvimento de sistemas ciclónicos nessa zona!!!
> 
> Cmps.


 Boa Tarde. 

Imagem de hoje (2) já mostra o SAL na região de Porto Rico.






*Invest 91L (Dorian)*

O NHC dá 30% de chance de Dorian se regenerar.
O cisalhamento na região está entre 10 e 20 Kntos, porém é esperado que aumente amanhã para cerca de 30 kntos. 
O deslocamento do sistema é lento.


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Ago 2013 às 09:31)

Bom dia,



> *NOAA: Atlantic hurricane season on track to be above-normal*
> 
> August 8, 2013
> 
> ...



Bom fim-de-semana,


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Ago 2013 às 20:34)

No Atlântico temos atualmente dois Invests, 92L (direita) e 93L (esquerda).





@28storms


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Ago 2013 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,

Os Invest 92L e 93L continuam a desenvolver-se. Segundo as estimativas do NHC, teremos dois ciclones no Atlântico muito brevemente.
Pela rota, talvez será melhor manter o 93L debaixo de olho...






Bom resto de dia,


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Ago 2013 às 20:29)

Invest 92L e 93L estão "brigando" para ver quem será nomeado primeiro. Invest 92L atualmente está no Mar do Caribe e tem 60% de chance de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas. Invest 93L está atualmente próximo a Cabo Verde e tem 70% de chance de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas. O mais preocupante no momento e 92L que pode ameaçar ou o México ou os EUA. Os modelos ainda não entraram em um acordo, mas a maioria mostra 92L afetando a região entre a Lousiana e Flórida. O Invest 93L por enquanto não é esperado para afetar nenhuma localidade. Os próximos nomes na lista são Erin e Fernand.

DATE/TIME LAT LON CLASSIFICATION STORM

14/1745 UTC 17.7N 84.8W T1.0/1.0 92L
14/1145 UTC 17.6N 82.6W TOO WEAK 92L

DATE/TIME LAT LON CLASSIFICATION STORM
14/1745 UTC 13.1N 21.8W T1.0/1.0 93L 
14/1200 UTC 12.5N 20.8W TOO WEAK 93L


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Ago 2013 às 03:27)

O NHC deve confirmar nas próximas horas que o Invest 93L tornou se a quinta depressão tropical do Atlântico.

AL, 05, 2013081500, , BEST, 0, 138N, 230W, 30, 1008, TD


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Ago 2013 às 03:41)

Depressão Tropical 5 se formou no Atlântico.



> TROPICAL DEPRESSION FIVE ADVISORY NUMBER 1
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL052013
> 1100 PM AST WED AUG 14 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Ago 2013 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

O NHC lançou, devido à influência da Depressão Tropical Five, um aviso para as ilhas mais a sul do arquipélago de Cabo Verde, nomeadamente as ilhas de Maio, Santiago, Fogo e Brava.



> A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
> * THE SOUTHERN CAPE VERDE ISLANDS OF MAIO...SANTIAGO...FOGO...AND
> BRAVA



Votos de boa Quinta-feira.


----------



## Daniel253 (15 Ago 2013 às 13:03)

Tropical Storm Erin


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Ago 2013 às 15:11)

Ainda bem que já lhe deram um nome. Cada vez que olhava para aquele "FIVE" lembrava-me sempre disto:








Voltando ao assunto, na minha opinião, não prevejo ao Erin uma vida muito longa, mas, no ano passado, a Nadine ensinou-nos muita coisa...

Bom resto de feriado.


----------



## vitoreis (16 Ago 2013 às 14:30)

Se esta depressão se fortalecer poderá provocar estragos na zona do golfo. A seguir com atenção:


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Ago 2013 às 10:34)

Com o ERIN "ligado à máquina", o próximo já está na forja. O Invest 94L pode ser o próximo que se segue e tem 30% de probabilidade de vir a tornar-se num ciclone tropical durante os próximos 5 dias.



> A LARGE TROPICAL WAVE IS EMERGING OFF OF THE WEST COAST OF AFRICA
> SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES SOUTHEAST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS. ALTHOUGH
> SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY IS LIMITED AT THIS TIME...
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BE AT LEAST MARGINALLY
> ...























Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Ago 2013 às 21:43)

*Invest 94L
*
Atualmente tem 10% de chance de tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.
A onda tropical está em uma região onde a SST está em torno de 27,5ºC e o cisalhamento entre 10 - 20 Kntos.
94L deve enfrentar nos próximos dias águas mais frias ~26ºC e o vento de cisalhamento deve continuar a ser moderado. 

Modelos de trajetória e intensidade.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2013 às 02:01)

​


Está a ser vigiado um novo sistema, o *Invest 95L*.









> 1. A LOW PRESSURE AREA ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED OVER THE
> WESTERN YUCATAN PENINSULA IS ACCOMPANIED BY A LARGE AREA OF
> CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS. THIS DISTURBANCE IS FORECAST TO MOVE
> TOWARD THE WEST-NORTHWEST TONIGHT AND SUNDAY ACROSS THE SOUTHERN
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2013 às 15:06)

Uma área de baixa pressão (INVEST 95L) localizada na Baía de Campeche, tem atualmente 60% de chance de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas. Caso se forme a previsão é que 95L tenha uma vida curta e atinja o México. O próximo nome da lista é Fernand.














> 1. A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE MOVING WESTWARD AT ABOUT 10 MPH OVER
> THE SOUTHERN BAY OF CAMPECHE IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF
> DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS
> APPEAR CONDUCIVE FOR DEVELOPMENT DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO AND A
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2013 às 19:13)

Invest 95L deve ser atualizado para TS na próxima atualização do NHC.
A tormenta está em uma área com baixo cisalhamento e SST próxima a 31ºC, ambiente favorável a sua intensificação.
Não ficaria surpreso caso 95L se torne um furacão antes do landfall no México.

*T1.5/1.5    95L *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2013 às 20:53)

95L agora é TD6

06, 2013082518, , BEST, 0, 194N, 951W, 30, 1006, LO, 34, NEQ, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1011, 100, 50, 0, 0, L, 0, , 0, 0, *SIX*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2013 às 00:21)

TD6 se fortalece para TS Fernand.
Um aviso de tempestade tropical está em vigor para a região de Veracruz no México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2013 às 17:00)

Ah, se Fernand tivesse tido mais tempo...

Imagens de ontem















Fernand se enfraquece para Depressão Tropical e a previsão é que se dissipe amanhã.


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Ago 2013 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

Ao que parece, a próxima semana poderá vir a ser agitada.

O NHC deixa a "promessa" de dois Invests prováveis dentro de pouco mais de 48 horas e, neste momento, um potencial sistema muito débil e pouco ameaçador ao largo da costa sul da Florida.



> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...













Votos de boa Quarta-feira.


----------



## Daniel253 (29 Ago 2013 às 17:48)

> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## minhota (30 Ago 2013 às 13:29)

Olá!

Sou nova do fórum, mas de há umas semanas para cá tenho-o seguido...

Estarei em Riviera Maya na próxima semana (de 3 a 10 de Setembro). Já é possível saber se existe probabilidades de apanhar alguma depressão tropical ou furacão? 

As depressões que estão a sair de África quando estão previstas chegar às Caraíbas?
Existem probabilidades de apanhar a península de Yucatan?


----------



## camrov8 (30 Ago 2013 às 20:43)

minhota disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Sou nova do fórum, mas de há umas semanas para cá tenho-o seguido...
> 
> ...



Meu amigo isso é impossível os furacões são sistemas muito complexos


----------



## overcast (30 Ago 2013 às 21:45)

minhota disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Sou nova do fórum, mas de há umas semanas para cá tenho-o seguido...
> 
> ...



Neste preciso momento não existem depressões tropicais activas no Atlântico. Apenas 2 sistemas que apresentam uma probabilidade (um sistema 10% e outro 40%) de evoluírem para depressão tropical nas próximas 48 horas. Como tal sugiro que acompanhe este site de onde aliás estou a retirar esta informação:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

Assim como pode acompanhar neste fórum nos próximos dias se entretanto algum destes sistemas apresentar evolução... e informar-se da rota prevista. Se não evoluírem, melhor.


----------



## minhota (30 Ago 2013 às 21:56)

overcast disse:


> Neste preciso momento não existem depressões tropicais activas no Atlântico. Apenas 2 sistemas que apresentam uma probabilidade (um sistema 10% e outro 40%) de evoluírem para depressão tropical nas próximas 48 horas. Como tal sugiro que acompanhe este site de onde aliás estou a retirar esta informação:
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/
> 
> Assim como pode acompanhar neste fórum nos próximos dias se entretanto algum destes sistemas apresentar evolução... e informar-se da rota prevista. Se não evoluírem, melhor.



Muito obrigado!!! Isso farei...

Caso esses sistemas evoluam, quantos dias demorariam, mais ou menos a chegar às Caraíbas? Caso cheguem.

Um sistema que se forme no Atlântico (junto a África) quanto tempo demoraria (em média) a chegar às Caraíbas no caso de evolução a depressão tropical ou furacão?


----------



## camrov8 (1 Set 2013 às 11:45)

minhota disse:


> Muito obrigado!!! Isso farei...
> 
> Caso esses sistemas evoluam, quantos dias demorariam, mais ou menos a chegar às Caraíbas? Caso cheguem.
> 
> Um sistema que se forme no Atlântico (junto a África) quanto tempo demoraria (em média) a chegar às Caraíbas no caso de evolução a depressão tropical ou furacão?



Vários dias ou nem chegar pois têm tendência de virar para norte as caraíbas são mais atingidas por sistemas formados mais perto com alguns a formarem-se no mar do caribe


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2013 às 16:55)

Agosto terminou com duas tempestades tropicais nomeadas e nenhum furacão, algo que não acontecia desde 2002. Os especialistas continuam a prever uma época acima do normal, apesar de se terem formado apenas 6 tempestades tropicais desde 1 de Junho e de o pico da época ocorrer em 10 de Setembro.




> Originally published September 1, 2013 at 7:02 PM | Page modified September 1, 2013 at 7:10 PM
> 
> *Inactive Atlantic hurricane season a ‘head-scratcher’*
> 
> ...



http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2021737969_hurricaneseasonxml.html





> *Hurricane season only half finished*
> 
> Sunday, September 1, 2013
> *By:Herald Staff*
> ...



http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/2013/08/hurricane_season_only_half_finished





> Posted: 10:14 a.m. Monday, Sept. 2, 2013
> 
> *Odd hurricane season so far*
> 
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/weblogs/david-chandleys-weather-blog/2013/sep/02/odd-hurricane-season-so-far/


----------



## camrov8 (2 Set 2013 às 17:48)

faltam as correntes frias de norte para ligar o turbo


----------



## Kamikaze (3 Set 2013 às 17:52)

Boa tarde,

Três "projectos" de ciclone tropical no Atlântico, mas sem grande "convicção".























> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...



Votos de bom resto de dia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Set 2013 às 20:37)

Um Voo dos "Hurricane Hunters" está ocorrendo neste momento.
A previsão inicial e que 97L passe entre Porto Rico e Hispaniola, o que deve ocasionar acumulados significativos de chuva.
Acredito que o NHC deve confirmar a formação da DT-7 ou Gabrielle na sua próxima atualização.

97L


----------



## AzoreanShark (5 Set 2013 às 01:13)

Aos experts, existe hipóteses desta menina chegar aos Açores?






E já agora, como isto funciona?

Estão mais duas em formação, 10% e 20%.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2013 às 04:42)

jpmcouto disse:


> Aos experts, existe hipóteses desta menina chegar aos Açores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ainda é muito cedo para prever se este sistema chegará aos Açores ou não. Neste momento, prevê-se que este sistema progrida para Noroeste e depois para Norte, seguindo depois para Nordeste. Resta ir acompanhado a previsão da sua rota diariamente. 

A percentagem indicada no sistema significa a probabilidade de esse sistema se tornar uma tempestade tropical nas próximas 48 horas.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2013 às 04:49)

Formou-se a 7ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Atlântico, a Tempestade Tropical Gabrielle. Prevê-se que progrida para Noroeste e depois para Norte, seguindo depois para Nordeste.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Set 2013 às 09:39)

Segundo os modelos essa tempestade tropical migrará posteriormente para a zona do mar dos Açores ainda não se sabendo nessa altura a sua trajectoria porque estará dependente da posição e força do AA que deverá estar bastante potente por essa altura !

Vamos aguardar o seu desenvolvimento !


----------



## Kamikaze (5 Set 2013 às 17:06)

Isto é que vai uma balbúrdia no Atlântico Norte.

Gabrielle, 98L, 99L e um sistema que ainda "não é carne nem é peixe". Mesmo assim, o NHC prevê a formação de outros sistemas com potencial após 48 horas.













> 1. A LARGE AREA OF DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS...ASSOCIATED
> WITH A SURFACE TROUGH...EXTENDS FROM THE NORTHEAST LEEWARD ISLANDS
> NORTHEASTWARD OVER THE ATLANTIC WATERS FOR SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES.
> ANY DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BE SLOW DUE TO ITS
> ...









> 2. CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS OVER THE SOUTHWESTERN GULF OF MEXICO HAVE
> INCREASED IN ASSOCIATION WITH A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE.  FURTHER
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE BEFORE IT MOVES INLAND ALONG
> THE COAST OF MAINLAND MEXICO ON FRIDAY. THIS SYSTEM HAS A MEDIUM
> ...









> 3. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED
> ABOUT 450 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS ARE
> SHOWING SOME SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION.  HOWEVER...FURTHER
> DEVELOPMENT...IF ANY...IS EXPECTED TO BE LIMITED DUE TO DRY
> ...



Previsões para os próximos dias:


> OTHER SYSTEMS WITH FORMATION POTENTIAL BEYOND 48 HOURS...
> 
> A TROPICAL WAVE OVER AFRICA IS EXPECTED TO MOVE OVER THE FAR EASTERN
> ATLANTIC OCEAN IN A COUPLE OF DAYS...AND DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
> ...



Votos de boa Quinta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2013 às 20:21)

Gabrielle é agora uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Kamikaze (6 Set 2013 às 00:10)

A Gabrielle já está oficialmente a lutar pela sobrevivência.

Já posso meter a música dos Piratas das Caraíbas? É que assim vai parecer mais épico...


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2013 às 02:22)

Formou-se a Depressão Tropical Eight (8). Deverá enfraquecer nas próximas horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2013 às 04:57)

Acredito que o Invest 91L poderá ser atualizado para TD9 amanhã de manhã.

08/0000 UTC 13.2N 17.7W *T1.0/1.0 91L* -- Atlantic

*60%/90%*

UPDATED...DURING THE PAST FEW HOURS SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY
HAS INCREASED IN COVERAGE AND ORGANIZATION IN ASSOCIATION WITH AN
AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 400 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF THE
SOUTHERN CAPE VERDE ISLANDS. CONDITIONS APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR
CONTINUED DEVELOPMENT...AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM IN THE
NEXT DAY OR TWO AS THE SYSTEM MOVES WESTWARD OR WEST-NORTHWESTWARD
AT AROUND 10 MPH. THIS SYSTEM HAS A HIGH CHANCE...60 PERCENT...OF
BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS...AND A HIGH
CHANCE...90 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
NEXT 5 DAYS. INTERESTS IN THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS SHOULD MONITOR THE
PROGRESS OF THIS SYSTEM...AS TROPICAL STORM WATCHES OR WARNINGS
COULD BE NEEDED. HEAVY RAINFALL AND GUSTY WINDS ARE POSSIBLE IN THE
CAPE VERDE ISLANDS BY MONDAY REGARDLESS OF TROPICAL CYCLONE
FORMATION.


----------



## AzoreanShark (8 Set 2013 às 11:50)

http://www.ral.ucar.edu/hurricanes/...2013/track_gfs/aal91_2013090800_track_gfs.png

Se isto estiver certo, não é muito improvável que se dirija para os Açores. Mas não percebo muito do assunto.


----------



## Azor (8 Set 2013 às 11:59)

jpmcouto disse:


> http://www.ral.ucar.edu/hurricanes/...2013/track_gfs/aal91_2013090800_track_gfs.png
> 
> Se isto estiver certo, não é muito improvável que se dirija para os Açores. Mas não percebo muito do assunto.



Por enquanto parece que pode haver uma pequena possibilidade devido a um vale depressionário em altitude que se vai manter na região da Madeira e assim ir abrindo caminho para que ele se aproxime dos Açores.

Se isto chegar acontecer será fantástico atendendo à situação anómala que a região vive nesta altura.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2013 às 20:38)

Depressão tropical 9 se forma no Atlântico.

AL, 09, 2013090818, , BEST, 0, 130N, 202W, 25, 1007, TD, 34, NEQ, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1010, 160, 100, 0, 0, L, 0, , 0, 0, *NINE*, M,


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2013 às 23:35)

A Depressão Tropical 9 deverá fortalecer nas próximas horas e tornar-se tempestade tropical. Prevê-se que atinja a categoria de furacão.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2013 às 23:58)

Essa depressão tropical vai ter até á proxima sexta um movimento para Norte, e depois quando apanhar o AA é que vai surgir a grande dúvida ... mas para já o mais provável é que contorne o AA no sentido horário !

Segundo o GFS poderá aproximar-se dos Açores lá para o dia 18 !

Engraçado que ainda não existia esta depressão já o GFS a mostrava a cerca de 300 horas !


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 01:50)

Sobe querida, sobe sempre pra cima hehe


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2013 às 16:31)

Formou-se a 8ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Atlântico. A Tempestade Tropical Humberto deverá fortalecer ainda mais e atingir a categoria de furacão. Neste momento, prevê-se que se desloque para Oeste/Noroeste e depois para Norte, seguindo depois para Noroeste novamente.


----------



## Daniel253 (9 Set 2013 às 17:19)

TCDAT4

TROPICAL STORM HUMBERTO DISCUSSION NUMBER   4
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092013
1100 AM AST MON SEP 09 2013

VISIBLE SATELLITE IMAGERY INDICATES THAT HUMBERTO STILL HAS AN
ELONGATED LOW-LEVEL CIRCULATION...WITH THE CENTER NEAR THE EASTERN
EDGE OF THE DEEP CONVECTION.  THIS WAS CONFIRMED BY TWO ASCAT
PASSES FROM EARLIER THIS MORNING...BUT THE SCATTEROMETER DATA ALSO
INDICATED THAT MAXIMUM WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO 40 KT.  THIS
ESTIMATE IS ALSO SUPPORTED BY AN AVERAGE OF THE DVORAK ESTIMATES
FROM TAFB AND SAB.

HUMBERTO IS LOCATED TO THE SOUTH OF A STRONG AZORES HIGH AND
CONTINUES TO MOVE 280/10 KT.  THE TRACK FORECAST THINKING HAS NOT
CHANGED.  THE RIDGE IS EXPECTED TO WEAKEN DURING THE NEXT 48
HOURS...GIVING WAY TO TWO CLOSED MID/UPPER-LEVEL LOWS THAT WILL
DEVELOP NORTH OF THE CANARY ISLANDS AND OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC. 
THIS PATTERN SHOULD CAUSE HUMBERTO TO TURN SHARPLY NORTHWARD BY DAY
3.  AFTER THAT TIME...HIGH PRESSURE AGAIN BUILDS NEAR THE
AZORES...FORCING HUMBERTO TO TURN BACK TO THE WEST-NORTHWEST BY DAY
5.  THE GLOBAL MODELS ARE TIGHTLY CLUSTERED THROUGH THE FIRST 48
HOURS BUT THEN DIVERGE WITH THE GFS...FLORIDA STATE
SUPERENSEMBLE...GFDL...AND HWRF INDICATING A SHARPER TURN TOWARD
THE NORTH.  THE GUIDANCE SUPPORTS A SLIGHT NORTHEASTWARD SHIFT FROM
THE PREVIOUS FORECAST AT THE LATTER END OF THE FORECAST PERIOD.

THE EAST-NORTHEASTERLY SHEAR AFFECTING HUMBERTO IS EXPECTED TO ABATE
WITHIN THE NEXT 12 HOURS...AND THE THERMODYNAMICS APPEAR
SUFFICIENTLY CONDUCIVE TO SUPPORT ADDITIONAL INTENSIFICATION DURING
*THE NEXT 72 HOURS.  THE SHIPS AND LGEM MODELS CONTINUE TO SHOW THE
MOST AGGRESSIVE STRENGTHENING*...BUT THAT IS COUNTERED BY THE
HWRF...GFDL...AND FLORIDA STATE SUPERENSEMBLE WHICH EITHER DO NOT OR
JUST BARELY MAKE HUMBERTO A HURRICANE.  THE OFFICIAL FORECAST STILL
LIES BETWEEN THESE TWO SCENARIOS AND IS JUST A TAD HIGHER THAN THE
INTENSITY CONSENSUS.  THE OFFICIAL FORECAST IS GENERALLY AN UPDATE
OF THE PREVIOUS ONE...AND IS UNCHANGED FROM DAYS 3 THROUGH 5.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  09/1500Z 13.6N  24.1W   40 KT  45 MPH
 12H  10/0000Z 13.9N  25.5W   50 KT  60 MPH
 24H  10/1200Z 14.5N  27.3W   60 KT  70 MPH
 36H  11/0000Z 15.5N  28.5W   70 KT  80 MPH
 48H  11/1200Z 17.3N  29.1W   75 KT  85 MPH
 72H  12/1200Z 21.5N  30.0W   80 KT  90 MPH
 96H  13/1200Z 24.5N  31.0W   70 KT  80 MPH
120H  14/1200Z 26.0N  34.5W   60 KT  70 MPH

$$
FORECASTER BERG/PASCH


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 17:32)

últimas saídas apostam que o Humberto se dirija rumo à Terra Nova.

...É o mais certo acontecer.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2013 às 00:39)

Esta temporada de furacões poderá trazer um novo recorde devido à ausência de formação de furacões, se até quarta-feira, dia 11 de Setembro, não se formar nenhum furacão no Atlântico. Recordo que nesta época de furacões formaram-se apenas 8 tempestades tropicais até ao momento.




> *Humberto May Defend an Atlantic Hurricane Season Record*
> 
> *By Alex Sosnowski, Expert Senior Meteorologist
> September 09, 2013; 5:57 PM*
> ...



http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/humberto-may-defend-hurricane-record/17586208







> *2013 Atlantic Hurricane Season Off To A Slow Start, Despite Forecasts*
> 
> Reuters  |  Posted: 09/07/2013 8:00 am EDT  |  Updated: 09/07/2013 11:52 am EDT
> 
> ...



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/07/2013-atlantic-hurricane-season_n_3885392.html


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2013 às 16:30)

Gabrielle regenerou-se e agora é uma tempestade tropical novamente. A Bermuda está em alerta de tempestade tropical.


----------



## Daniel253 (11 Set 2013 às 12:00)

> central convection has been on the increase with Humberto during the
> last few hours...with a large curved band wrapping around the
> cyclone also becoming better defined. The Dvorak estimates at 6z
> supported anything from 55-65 kt...and given the notable
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2013 às 22:46)

Formou-se a Depressão Tropical Ten. Deverá fortalecer nas próximas horas e tornar-se tempestade tropical.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2013 às 01:37)

Está a ser vigiado um novo sistema, o *Invest 95L*.









> 1. AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED NEAR CHETUMAL MEXICO IS ACCOMPANIED
> BY CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS. ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE
> LIKELY TO BE CONDUCIVE FOR A TROPICAL DEPRESSION TO FORM OVER THE
> BAY OF CAMPECHE DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AFTER THE LOW MOVES
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Set 2013 às 23:46)

Entretanto, neste preciso momento...






O seguinte parece ser para seguir com atenção devido à sua rota:








> 2. DISORGANIZED CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS LOCATED ABOUT MIDWAY BETWEEN THE
> BAHAMAS AND BERMUDA ARE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE.
> ALTHOUGH UPPER-LEVEL WINDS DO NOT APPEAR CONDUCIVE FOR SIGNIFICANT
> TROPICAL DEVELOPMENT...AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS FORECAST TO FORM
> ...



Cumps,


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2013 às 15:37)

Está sob vigilância uma área de baixas pressões, o *Invest 96L*.











> 1. A SMALL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM LOCATED ABOUT 850 MILES EAST-NORTHEAST
> OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS IS PRODUCING WINDS TO NEAR GALE
> FORCE.  HOWEVER...THE ASSOCIATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS REMAIN
> DISPLACED TO THE NORTHEAST OF THE CENTER OF THE LOW.  UPPER-LEVEL
> ...






Alguns modelos indicam a sua possível aproximação aos Açores.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2013 às 03:50)

Formou-se a Depressão Tropical 11. Deverá fortalecer nas próximas horas e tornar-se tempestade tropical.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Set 2013 às 21:09)

Afgdr disse:


> Está sob vigilância uma área de baixas pressões, o *Invest 96L*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e de nós mas se for como tem acontecido não vai longe


----------



## AzoreanShark (30 Set 2013 às 15:35)

Nesta temporada, não sendo algo muito intenso, é o que tem mais probabilidades de chegar aos Açores. Esperemos para ver.


----------



## Daniel253 (30 Set 2013 às 17:17)

*TROPICAL STORM JERRY*








> TCDAT1
> 
> TROPICAL STORM JERRY DISCUSSION NUMBER   7
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL112013
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2013 às 03:31)

O *Invest 98L* está sob vigilância há alguns dias.









> 1. THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY HAS BECOME MORE CONCENTRATED IN ASSOCIATION
> WITH A LARGE LOW PRESSURE AREA LOCATED ABOUT 1100 MILES WEST-
> SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  THERE IS POTENTIAL FOR A
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION TO FORM IN THIS AREA DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO
> ...





Estas são possíveis trajetórias deste sistema previstas pelos modelos.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Out 2013 às 02:26)

No ano passado, por esta altura, já tinham sido nomeadas 17 tempestades tropicais, das quais 9 tornaram-se furacões.

Desde 1 de Junho deste ano, foram nomeadas 11 tempestades tropicais, das quais 2 tornaram-se furacões.

Esta temporada tem sido fraca, em comparação a anos anteriores.



Aqui estão alguns artigos da internet sobre este assunto.





> *The 2013 Atlantic Hurricane Season Has Been Eerily Quiet; But Why?*
> 
> *Posted: 10/16/2013 5:55 pm EDT  |  Updated: 10/17/2013 9:13 am EDT*
> 
> ...



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/16/2013-atlantic-hurricane-season-_n_4110279.html



_______________________________________






> *2013 Atlantic hurricane season weaker than expected*
> 
> *October 15, 2013 | By Zach Rausnitz*
> 
> ...




http://www.fiercehomelandsecurity.c...c-hurricane-season-weaker-expected/2013-10-15



_______________________________________





> *Last Gasp for the Atlantic Hurricane Season*
> 
> *By Alex Sosnowski, Expert Senior Meteorologist
> October 18, 2013; 6:36 PM*
> ...




http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/last-gasp-for-the-atlantic-hur/18980610



_______________________________________






> *What 50 Years of Hurricane Data Still Hasn't Told Us*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://mashable.com/2013/10/13/hurricane-patterns-history/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Nov 2013 às 14:17)

Uma área de baixa pressão tem atualmente 10% de chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical ou subtropical nas próximas 48 horas e 50% nos próximos 5 dias.
Devido ao cisalhamento não ser muito alto ( ~20 knots) e a temperatura da água nesta região ainda estar um pouco quente, o ambiente será favorável, mesmo que pouco ao desenvolvimento do sistema.






1. A NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS GRADUALLY DEVELOPING OVER THE
CENTRAL ATLANTIC OCEAN SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES TO THE SOUTHEAST OF
BERMUDA. ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS COULD BECOME CONDUCIVE FOR THIS
SYSTEM TO GRADUALLY ACQUIRE SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS
LARER THIS WEEKEND OR EARLY NEXT WEEK AS THE LOW MOVES
NORTHWESTWARD TO NORTHWARD. THIS SYSTEM HAS A LOW CHANCE...10
PERCENT...OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
48 HOURS...AND A MEDIUM CHANCE...50 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A
SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT FIVE DAYS.


----------



## FJC (18 Nov 2013 às 12:49)

Boa Tarde!

Grande sistema em formação. Subtropical, certo? Embora esteja a fechar no centro da depressão.

1. DURING THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS...SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS HAVE
INCREASED AND BECOME MORE CONCENTRATED NEAR THE WELL-DEFINED CENTER
OF A NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM...LOCATED ABOUT 740 MILES
EAST-SOUTHEAST OF BERMUDA. SATELLITE AND SHIP DATA INDICATE THAT
THIS SYSTEM IS PRODUCING GALE-FORCE WINDS...AND ENVIRONMENTAL
CONDITIONS ARE BECOMING MORE CONDUCIVE FOR A SUBTROPICAL OR
TROPICAL STORM TO FORM LATER TODAY OR ON TUESDAY. THIS SYSTEM HAS A
HIGH CHANCE...90 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL
CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS....AND A HIGH CHANCE...90
PERCENT...OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
NEXT 5 DAYS WHILE THE SYSTEM MOVES NORTHWARD TO NORTHWESTWARD AT
AROUND 10 MPH. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THIS SYSTEM CAN BE FOUND
IN HIGH SEAS FORECASTS ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2013 às 14:55)

FJC disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Grande sistema em formação. Subtropical, certo? Embora esteja a fechar no centro da depressão.


 Sim é subtropical.

Tempestade Subtropical Melissa se formou no Atlântico. 
Melissa mantém ventos sustentados em 80 km/h com pressão mínima estimada em 987 mbar.
Melissa não ameaça nenhuma localidade.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Nov 2013 às 01:12)

A Tempestade Subtropical Melissa tem ventos máximos sustentados de 96/97 km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Nov 2013 às 02:43)

A Tempestade Subtropical Melissa fortaleceu um pouco e agora tem ventos máximos sustentados de 104/105 km/h e poderá tornar-se uma tempestade (ciclone) tropical nas próximas horas. Deverá passar a Norte dos Açores.





















Estas são as possíveis trajetórias previstas por alguns modelos.


----------



## FJC (20 Nov 2013 às 13:05)

Boa tarde!

 Parece que a Melissa já apresenta características Tropicais, com a circulação fechada em volta do centro e convesão. Corrijam-me se estiver errado!

No aviso número 8 já falavam nessa possibilidade:

SUBTROPICAL STORM MELISSA DISCUSSION NUMBER   8
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142013
500 AM AST WED NOV 20 2013

*A SMALL AREA OF DEEP CONVECTION HAS BEEN PERSISTING NEAR AND TO THE
NORTH OF THE CENTER OF MELISSA SINCE ABOUT 0400 UTC. THIS SUGGESTS
THAT MELISSA COULD BE NEARING THE EXPECTED TRANSITION FROM A
SUBTROPICAL TO A TROPICAL STORM*. NONETHELESS...THE STRENGTH OF THE
CYCLONE HAS NOT CHANGED...BASED ON A SATELLITE INTENSITY ESTIMATE
FROM TAFB AND EARLIER ASCAT DATA. THE ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE
NOT CONDUCIVE FOR STRENGTHENING...AS MELISSA IS EXPECTED TO MOVE
OVER PROGRESSIVELY COLDER WATER AND REMAIN IN AT LEAST MODERATE
SOUTH-SOUTHWESTERLY SHEAR. THEREFORE...THE NHC FORECAST CALLS FOR
LITTLE CHANGE IN INTENSITY DURING THE NEXT FEW DAYS...FOLLOWING THE
GFS AND ECMWF GUIDANCE. POST-TROPICAL TRANSITION IS EXPECTED TO
OCCUR IN 24 TO 36 HOURS...WHEN THE CYCLONE IS FORECAST TO BE OVER
SEA SURFACE TEMPERATURES BELOW 20C.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FJC (20 Nov 2013 às 15:31)

Entretanto o NOAA já classificou Melissa de Tempestade Tropical, mas pelo que se pode por pouco tempo.

TROPICAL STORM MELISSA DISCUSSION NUMBER   9
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142013
1100 AM AST WED NOV 20 2013

MELISSA HAS MADE THE EXPECTED TRANSITION TO TROPICAL STORM STATUS. 
DEEP CONVECTION HAS NOW DEVELOPED NEAR THE CENTER...THE CLOUD
PATTERN EXHIBITS CURVED BANDS WITH UPPER-LEVEL ANTICYCLONIC
OUTFLOW...AND THE UPPER-LEVEL LOW OVER MELISSA HAS WEAKENED. 
DVORAK ESTIMATES FROM BOTH TAFB AND SAB ALSO CHANGED FROM
SUBTROPICAL TO TROPICAL STATUS AND SUPPORT AN INITIAL INTENSITY OF
50 KNOTS. MELISSA IS MOVING OVER PROGRESSIVELY COLDER WATERS AND
EMBEDDED WITHIN STRONG SHEAR. THEREFORE...LITTLE CHANGE IN
INTENSITY IS ANTICIPATED TODAY...BUT MELISSA SHOULD BEGIN TO
GRADUALLY ACQUIRE EXTRATROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS IN ABOUT 24 TO 36
HOURS.

Julgo que esta seja uma nova trajectória, que se pode ver no modelo GFS.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2013 às 17:39)

Deverá chegar aos Açores como TS ou TD...vamos ver como ela interage com a perturbação polar que sairá do Canadá nas próximas horas.

A interacção com sistemas extratropicais pode por vezes fortalecer os ciclones topicais, ou causar a transição extratropical sem que estes percam muita intensidade durante o processo.

Outras vezes tal não acontece...depende muito da dinâmica que se gera na interacção dos dois sistemas em causa.


----------



## ACampos (20 Nov 2013 às 19:06)

Podia vir aqui ao continente dar um ar da sua graça...


----------



## Afgdr (29 Nov 2013 às 00:00)

Está sob vigilância um novo sistema, o *Invest 90L*.









> 1. A NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS GRADUALLY DEVELOPING OVER THE
> EASTERN ATLANTIC OCEAN ABOUT MIDWAY BETWEEN THE LESSER ANTILLES AND
> THE AZORES. ALTHOUGH THE LOW COULD ACQUIRE SUBTROPICAL
> CHARACTERISTICS DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO...ENVIRONMENTAL
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (29 Nov 2013 às 20:10)

incrivel a formação tão tarde foi uma epoca calma mas esta a ser longa


----------



## Afgdr (30 Nov 2013 às 01:13)

A temporada de furacões termina hoje, 30 de Novembro.

O Invest 90L pode vir a tornar-se ainda uma tempestade subtropical ou tropical.



























Estas são possíveis trajetórias deste sistema previstas pelos modelos.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Dez 2013 às 01:14)

Já terminou a temporada de furacões no Atlântico...

Nesta temporada, que iniciou-se a 1 de Junho deste ano, formaram-se 13 tempestades tropicais, das quais 2 tornaram-se furacões.

Para além disso, os furacões não ultrapassaram a categoria 1.

Estava previsto que esta temporada seria acima do normal, situação que não se veio a verificar.

Por estas razões, esta temporada fica marcada por ser uma das que teve o menor número de furacões, por não se terem formado _major hurricanes_, isto é, furacões de categoria igual ou superior a 3 e por ser uma das mais calmas.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Dez 2013 às 20:36)

O *Invest 90L* está sob vigilância novamente. Já tinha postado sobre este sistema há uns dias. 

Interessante... Um possível ciclone (sub)tropical fora de época...










> 1. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS HAVE INCREASED IN ASSOCIATION WITH A
> NON-TROPICAL LOW CENTERED ABOUT 450 MILES SOUTH OF THE AZORES
> ISLANDS.  THE LOW IS PRODUCING WINDS OF NEAR 60 MPH...AND SOME
> ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT
> ...


























Os modelos prevêem estas trajetórias para este sistema.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2013 às 22:15)

30% agora


----------



## Afgdr (7 Dez 2013 às 00:17)

Este é o aspeto atual do Invest 90L.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2014 às 04:41)

> Após a análise post mortem da depressão que na primeira semana de dezembro passado afectou principalmente as ilhas do Grupo Oriental, o National Hurricane Center (NHC) da NOAA acabou por classifica-la como tempestade subtropical.
> As part of its routine post-season review, NHC occasionally identifies from new data or meteorological interpretation a previously undesignated tropical or subtropical cyclone.
> 
> The NHC re-analysis of 2013 has concluded that a short-lived low that developed south of the Azores during early December was a subtropical storm.
> ...



https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


----------

